# Air Ride run-ins with the LAW!



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

spent some time chatting today with a friend of mine who's big into mini-trucks and the topic of air suspension came up, since i'm newly bagged and all. He gave me quite a few stories of legal issues him and his mini-truck friends ran into because of their air suspension set ups and quite frankly, it's something i've never even considered being an issue. i've been in the air suspension forums for quite a while now and i don't think i can recall any stories of anyone getting into trouble with the law because of air suspension set-ups so i figured maybe it's time for a thread! so if you've gotten a ticket, dmv inspection referral, had your car towed, or just gotten a thumbs up from a cop because of your air ride, post your story and maybe a pic of the car/set-up! lets see where this goes hah.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I kind of have a similar question....
I was pulled over not to long ago for Turning right at a light and my question was "Do I air it down once he pulls me over, or leave it at ride height?" I left it at ride height and he just gave me a warning. I don't think he knew I was on air.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> I kind of have a similar question....
> I was pulled over not to long ago for Turning right at a light and my question was "Do I air it down once he pulls me over, or leave it at ride height?" I left it at ride height and he just gave me a warning. I don't think he knew I was on air.


Is that a serious question?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

hell yeah


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

I aired down when i was pulled over once by accident (had just gotten the car and forgot the switch was under my arm) and it led into a 20 min convo with the cop and he completely forgot what he had pulled me over or in the first place.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

Airing down makes absolutely no sense in that situation lol


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i know in maryland its illegal to hit the switches while moving, your susposed to be parked, almost got pulled over for it but then someone flew past me and they got him


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

Why would you consider airing out unless you were looking for more trouble? :screwy:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

I was at the gas station filling up a couple weeks back, car was airred out while pumping my gas. A cop pulls in as i just air up, he flicks his lights on and rides over and parks right in front of me. So i am like wat the fu*k. He hops out of the car and does a walk around my car with his flashlight and comes to my window and direct quote " do that again, u know make it go up and down, this is the sharpest car i have ever seen" haha so i played around with it showed him some **** and he was like "sorry if i scared ya but i didnt want u to drive away with out me getting a better look at this car" shook my hand and walked away. Cool and creepy a little at the same time. Thats my story ha not legal really but it was a cop ha.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

Rules in cali I believe u cant hit the switches while moving...


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

some guy i know aired out the rear of his car and dragged it for a block or 2 at h2o, he got a pretty hefty fine for leaving rutts in the pavement


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea in most states as far as i know the rule is you cant adjust your ride height while driving(unless it is a factory load correction setup). Luckily, ive dailyed my car on air for a year and a half or more and havent gotton pulled over lol


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i got warned in ocean city 2 years ago about using it while in motion

i was in parking lot and lowered it while moving he came next to me and asked "is that on air ride"

i replied with "maybe"

him "its a 500$+ fine if you are caught using it while in motion, so be aware"

me "good to know"

he drives away and i wait til he is out of sight before raising it up and driving off :laugh:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

parking lot = private property (most of the time) 

They cannot issue a ticket on a private property. They can wait for you to get on a public street however. A police officer tried to write me a ticket for not having a front plate in a target parking lot and i asked him "can you write me a ticket on private property?" he asked if i was getting smart with him to which i told him no just making sure i know my rights. He just waited for me on the public road. I had a friend pick me up. haha


back on topic
Its not air ride but still similar. I was in a friends cutlass supreme and he was threewheeling back when i used to live in sacramento. A police officer pulled us over and started telling us that he used to have a cutlass on hydros and asked if he could play with the switches for a minute since he missed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vwgliin05 said:


> I was at the gas station filling up a couple weeks back, car was airred out while pumping my gas. A cop pulls in as i just air up, he flicks his lights on and rides over and parks right in front of me. So i am like wat the fu*k. He hops out of the car and does a walk around my car with his flashlight and comes to my window and direct quote " do that again, u know make it go up and down, this is the sharpest car i have ever seen" haha so i played around with it showed him some **** and he was like "sorry if i scared ya but i didnt want u to drive away with out me getting a better look at this car" shook my hand and walked away. Cool and creepy a little at the same time. Thats my story ha not legal really but it was a cop ha.


This seriously cracked me up


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

mihneagabriel said:


> Its not air ride but still similar. I was in a friends cutlass supreme and he was threewheeling back when i used to live in sacramento. A police officer pulled us over and started telling us that he used to have a cutlass on hydros and asked if he could play with the switches for a minute since he missed it.


hahahaha nice


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

two weeks ago, I was pulled over by a UVM Police officer.. He had another person already pulled over, must have been delivering the ticket because as I passed and had to transfer to the opposite lane my skid plate dragged on the pavement "throwing sparks." A 1/10th of a mile down the road he pulls me over and says "I pulled you over for throwing sparks." asked if my muffler was loose I explained it was my skid plate. He wrote a documentation of the pull over, gave it to me and laughed. The copper was pretty cool. So I have legal proof of being low


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

i have the spike switch box and i got pulled over for non inspection and he saw the switches and started to freak about my switches but then realized it was just that


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

mmm222 said:


> i have the spike switch box and i got pulled over for non inspection and he saw the switches and started to freak on me thought it was a weapon but then realized it was just for my airride haha


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> two weeks ago, I was pulled over by a UVM Police officer.. He had another person already pulled over, must have been delivering the ticket because as I passed and had to transfer to the opposite lane my skid plate dragged on the pavement "throwing sparks." A 1/10th of a mile down the road he pulls me over and says "I pulled you over for throwing sparks." asked if my muffler was loose I explained it was my skid plate. He wrote a documentation of the pull over, gave it to me and laughed. The copper was pretty cool. So I have legal proof of being low


Oh the cops at UVM..... how I miss my run in's. I was on Probation until my senior year because of my actions freshman year... Oh what fun! I heart UVM!!
They used to have a Cop everyone nicknamed "silverfox" He used to ride around and bust people with beer. If it was crappy beer he'd make you pour them out. If it was good beer, he'd open his truck and told you to put it in his cooler. No lie.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

the local officers here just like to see it in action. I've never had an issue getting inspected or being pulled over because I have air ride. Then again, a lot of the local officers are car geeks themselves.


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

Got a ticket in Daytona for lifting up my car to go over a speed bump. said i could have lost control of the car and killed someone.....creeping over a speed bump.....really....douche
.
and i heard that a friend of mine was pulled over and aired the car out with the cop at his window.:laugh: They took the tags and impounded the car. Hopfully he will fight that one.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> Oh the cops at UVM..... how I miss my run in's. I was on Probation until my senior year because of my actions freshman year... Oh what fun! I heart UVM!!
> They used to have a Cop everyone nicknamed "silverfox" He used to ride around and bust people with beer. If it was crappy beer he'd make you pour them out. If it was good beer, he'd open his truck and told you to put it in his cooler. No lie.


No ****?! lol was he kind of tall and big with a belly? if so he had made me pour out my PBR :shakes fist:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> No ****?! lol was he kind of tall and big with a belly? if so he had made me pour out my PBR :shakes fist:


since when is PBR NOT good beer?! :what: that bastard...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> No ****?! lol was he kind of tall and big with a belly? if so he had made me pour out my PBR :shakes fist:


I think he retired when I was there, but I'm sure he trained a successor before he left. and I agree PBR is good beer.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

fasttt600 said:


> I agree PBR is good beer.


i concur


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

got_vdub said:


> i concur


:thumbdown:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I have yet to have it, but I hear it smells like cheerios when you open it


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

got_vdub said:


> i concur


:beer:


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

lol from airrid runins to beer of choice, nice switch.

had a run in last night, was taking pictures with a couple of friends under a local bridge that off the beaten path, some benny almost drives into my friends car (he was an idiot and wasn't paying attention) so he calls the cops, me and my friend are all aired out and the cop asks us to move the cars, we raise them up and the next thing we know is the now 3 cops are asking us how we set up both or car, 10 min later we were off scott free:beer:


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Motorcyclecop was on the center grass at motorway and came after me for speeding/accelerating on on-ramp. When coming on the highway I was rolling as low I could (old 1.8 8V would spark with out oil pan hitting ground). He followed behind me for couple of miles. During it I creeped the car of the ground to the highest. (We have a law on minimum ground clearance, app 3", measured on the lowest point of the car). When he finally saw a place to stop me he got of the bike and walked toward the car looking at the cars ground clearance. Then went and picked a measuring device (measuring tape or what you call it..), went under the car and measured (the minimum, maybe some mm give to take). I cleared. Without saying anything he started to write the speeding ticket still glansing the ground clearance and then slightly shaking his head.
But guess how tempted I was to put it to ground right after he turned his back on me to return the measuringtape to the bike and walk to me to give the ticket 

Well, after telling me to drive more careful, he went to pack him self to ride. I started to accelerate into traffic and immediately lowering the car when getting some speed...and just in 2 min same cop comes beside me, stays there for about 30s just looking at wheels and ground, shakes his head again and rode off. Did he think it looked lower earlier? 
Must be the speed on motorcycle that makes things appear..lower?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

pineman said:


> Motorcyclecop was on the center grass at motorway and came after me for speeding/accelerating on on-ramp. When coming on the highway I was rolling as low I could (old 1.8 8V would spark with out oil pan hitting ground). He followed behind me for couple of miles. During it I creeped the car of the ground to the highest. (We have a law on minimum ground clearance, app 3", measured on the lowest point of the car). When he finally saw a place to stop me he got of the bike and walked toward the car looking at the cars ground clearance. Then went and picked a measuring device (measuring tape or what you call it..), went under the car and measured (the minimum, maybe some mm give to take). I cleared. Without saying anything he started to write the speeding ticket still glansing the ground clearance and then slightly shaking his head.
> But guess how tempted I was to put it to ground right after he turned his back on me to return the measuringtape to the bike and walk to me to give the ticket
> 
> Well, after telling me to drive more careful, he went to pack him self to ride. I started to accelerate into traffic and immediately lowering the car when getting some speed...and just in 2 min same cop comes beside me, stays there for about 30s just looking at wheels and ground, shakes his head again and rode off. Did he think it looked lower earlier?
> Must be the speed on motorcycle that makes things appear..lower?



lol this is good stuff


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

pineman said:


> Motorcyclecop was on the center grass at motorway and came after me for speeding/accelerating on on-ramp. When coming on the highway I was rolling as low I could (old 1.8 8V would spark with out oil pan hitting ground). He followed behind me for couple of miles. During it I creeped the car of the ground to the highest. (We have a law on minimum ground clearance, app 3", measured on the lowest point of the car). When he finally saw a place to stop me he got of the bike and walked toward the car looking at the cars ground clearance. Then went and picked a measuring device (measuring tape or what you call it..), went under the car and measured (the minimum, maybe some mm give to take). I cleared. Without saying anything he started to write the speeding ticket still glansing the ground clearance and then slightly shaking his head.
> But guess how tempted I was to put it to ground right after he turned his back on me to return the measuringtape to the bike and walk to me to give the ticket
> 
> Well, after telling me to drive more careful, he went to pack him self to ride. I started to accelerate into traffic and immediately lowering the car when getting some speed...and just in 2 min same cop comes beside me, stays there for about 30s just looking at wheels and ground, shakes his head again and rode off. Did he think it looked lower earlier?
> Must be the speed on motorcycle that makes things appear..lower?


That's awesome!!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

ive had my fair shares of cops checking out my car and wanting to watch it go up and down. its also funny when they ask "whats that white thing in the back?" fishbowl car with all black interior and a bright white air tank will make that question come up. after they get the answer they want the show haha



TurboREX said:


> some guy i know aired out the rear of his car and dragged it for a block or 2 at h2o, he got a pretty hefty fine for leaving rutts in the pavement


rofl i have a certain friend that scraped a hole in his CC's gas tank on the coastal highway :laugh:


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

candywhitevdub said:


> rofl i have a certain friend that scraped a hole in his CC's gas tank on the coastal highway :laugh:


Yes, in the age-old war between under-carriage and the pavement, the pavement won that battle. Duct tape fixed that quite nicely iirc.

Also, Plain got a warning for hittin the switches while moving. He had it on his car during the show lol


----------

